# Edgar Allan Pooh



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## Daniel (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't get it...


----------



## Daniel (Aug 24, 2011)

It's mostly just Edgar all hippified -- the sunglasses, the multiple polo shirts with flipped collars, etc. 

For further information, consult Urban Dictionary for "cool story, bro" and "popped collar."

---------- Post added at 09:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 PM ----------

The resemblance is scary:


----------

